# Buying a road bike in Portland



## oz25 (Apr 11, 2006)

Help. My wife and I are buying road bikes by the end of the month. Does anyone have suggestions on shops and bike models? We'd like to stay under $1000 for each bike ($2000 total).


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*Try Performance*

They have stores on the Westside and one of the Eastside. They carry house brand bikes as well as Fujis and Schwinns. You would definitely get more for your money here. If you become a Performance member you get 10% off any purchase. Membership is only $20 so it pays for itself. The Bike Gallery is also a good place for service and fit, although for under $1000 you could probably only get a mid range aluminum Trek. Another place to consider would be Bike N' Hike since they carry some affordable Giants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*there are endless possibilities...*



oz25 said:


> Help. My wife and I are buying road bikes by the end of the month. Does anyone have suggestions on shops and bike models? We'd like to stay under $1000 for each bike ($2000 total).



but the advice I would propose is finding the shop that will actually help you, fit you to the bike, take the time to answer your questions and not throw higher end models at you. River City has by far the largest selection, but their prices don't make sense to me. They are descent at fit and customer service, although the atmosphere in there is pretty dull. 

Your question is dependent on so many things (think, buying a car) its a tough question to answer. If you're looking low end commuter bikes, go chat with Corey at 7-Corner on Division (good friend of mine), he'll set you up although I'm not sure how he is on bike fit. Stay away from CyclePath unless you plan on spending a lot MORE! they're custom and high end race bikes. I'd stay clear of Bike Gallery downtown (prices are inflated just because they're downtown...its slightly ridiculous). I just bought from Bike 'N Hike a few months back and they did well...the Felt like is great for mid-range, as are their Giants. Their spring sale is over however. But seriously, shop around and make the shops earn your business. Ask a lot of questions and test ride everything you can.


----------

